# Fitness test



## Canidule (30 Jul 2002)

HHHHAHAHAHHA....i just passed my physical test....what a joke! I compared my score to some other people and woah....im like an athlete or something....i did 50 pushup.........i probably could have done 75 but 50 was enough i guess....and i scored like 49 on le VO2.......i guess thats good.......i only did 30 situp because i just had a back injury saturday and my lower back was hurting too much.....

....well anyway....i was just happy that it was that easy lol....anyway....my aptitude test is wednesday....


----------



## silverhorse86 (30 Jul 2002)

great job canidule


----------



## breck88 (31 Jul 2002)

Yeah I did mine a few weeks ago, what a joke.

I hope it gets tougher and harder then that.


----------



## Canidule (31 Jul 2002)

anyone could make it....bah anyway....im back from my aptitude test....some questions were kinda hard....well not hard but i could have used some more time....anyway....just got my medical test date....8 more days    its going kinda faster then i expected...especially with my age.....im still 16 lol..****  those guys are cool......


----------



## silverhorse86 (31 Jul 2002)

im 16 too but i need more credits and im going in februaury so i can make the summer training


----------



## Ray (31 Jul 2002)

hi guys 
I did my pt test to and it was not hard at all
i m 30yrs old and I did great 40 push up 
and 35 sit ups
and got a 48 on my step test
but the guy who did it with me was stoped
it was to hard on him (step test)
good luck guys on getting in I`m off to boot camp aug 26th
RCR infantry
  :mg:


----------



## Craig M (1 Aug 2002)

Quick question about the situps.  Does someone hold your feet down?

Is there a specific way to do the push-ups (i.e. location of your hands, directly under shoulders, off to the side etc?0

Thanks
CM


----------



## Gelan (1 Aug 2002)

Situps - The examiner holds your feet

Pushups - Hands directly under your shoulders

My basic starts on 13th Aug. RCR Infantry... Hoo-Ah!


----------



## portcullisguy (2 Aug 2002)

I think like everything else, the physical test is just a step in a long progression of steps.

Everyone joining the CF does the same test, and I suspect it is merely to weed out the absolute incompetent weaklings and people who are very nearly dead already (which would seem to qualify them for any other government job anyway, maybe even NDHQ).

Then you do the basic training, and they step it up...If I recall there is a 13km ruck march, and some other nonsense, which I am told isn‘t too difficult, but again, is a standard for everyone joining the CF.

Then there‘s the infantry training (if that‘s your trade), etc., etc., each level progressively harder.

Friends tell me the real challenge is attempting to function for several days without any sleep, not necessarily any level of physical uber-prowess.


----------



## Craig M (2 Aug 2002)

Ok.

What exactly is this step test?  What do they measure, how many steps you can do in a time period?


----------



## skgirl (2 Aug 2002)

I heard they measure your heart rate after 5 mins of stepping and it has to be in a certain range, is this true?


----------



## breck88 (2 Aug 2002)

It was a 3 step test that you have to follow some terrible music.

Each test consist of 3 minutes long averaging from 6 to 9 minutes depending on your stamina.

Most people should pass it in 6 minutes.  After every 3 minutes they check your breathing and you pulse.

I did it in 6 minutes without barely breaking a sweat.  If your in shape, you won‘t have a problem.  If your not already running, START.  They say you should be able to run 6km before you even get to basic, it will just make it that much easier.


----------



## Canidule (2 Aug 2002)

HHHHHAHAHAHAHAH yeah i was laughing so bad....the music was sooo funny......i did it in 6 min too....


----------



## Ralph (27 Oct 2002)

Does anyone know when the last point is that one can take their fitness test before it slows down the application process? I was told you don‘t need to have it done before your papers go off to the review board in Ottawa (and that it‘s only good for six months), but, say, is it possible to wait until you get the call that you‘re in and then do it?
Cheers,
Ralph


----------



## Zoomie (27 Oct 2002)

You will not receive the "call" until you get that pesky test done.  Your file cannot be finalized and sent to selection without all the boxes checked and all the "t‘s" crossed.


----------



## humint (28 Oct 2002)

You definitely need to get the fitness test done before an offer will be made.


----------



## Beast 77 (29 Jun 2005)

Hey you guys. Once you do your physical test, is the process quick after that? I'm still waiting to do mine and I know that basic training with the local reserve unit begins in November. Do you think I'll be in by then?


----------



## RossF (29 Jun 2005)

Beast 77 said:
			
		

> Hey you guys. Once you do your physical test, is the process quick after that? I'm still waiting to do mine and I know that basic training with the local reserve unit begins in November. Do you think I'll be in by then?



I would hope so, yes. Just don't procrastinate with getting in your testing, and you'll make it for November. Good luck too!


----------



## Beast 77 (30 Jun 2005)

When they tell me I can, I will. Do I have to set up the appointment myself or do they do it for me? 
Thank you for the luck!


----------



## FITSUMO (3 Jul 2005)

ok so I have my test on monday.  I will meet the basics(in 30's to 40's) for both for the PU, SU and I have a combined grip of 135.  For the step test I built a step( correct scale), got the great music that goes with the step test, found out from a PTI what my cut off heart rate heart rate is( for my age).  I can do level 4 to 7 100% of the time and on good days I can proceed up to level 8 which is the highest.( I can always make it to 12  mins) Do I have anything to worry about?

thanks for any replies.


----------



## bled12345 (3 Jul 2005)

hahahha wow fitsumo! and I though I worried too much about the fitness test!!! and the fitness test is no real problem, but for me the pushups were rather difficult, I only did 20. But i'm 6'5" 240 pounds, I'm sure once I shed some poundage on BMQ I will be able to do more pushups no problem.


----------



## FITSUMO (4 Jul 2005)

after all my panic about the test I was let down........there was no problem, I am 240 and 34 years old and I still passed no worries......although I think I am going to keep the step test tape, cause I found the beat great.


----------



## bled12345 (5 Jul 2005)

"I think I am going to keep the step test tape, cause I found the beat great."

thats a joke right?


----------



## FITSUMO (5 Jul 2005)

"I think I am going to keep the step test tape, cause I found the beat great."

thats a joke right?

NO, that is the music of my life, that tape moves my very soul, I will listen to it every day...................................


ARE YOU DRUNK, IS THAT A JOKE, I HOPE YOUR DRUNK......THAT TAPE WENT INTO THE ROUND FILE WHEN I GOT HOME"


----------



## prom (6 Jul 2005)

lol done all my testing yesterday... aced everything.... cept the step test... lol.... got to about 20 secs from the end of lvl 5 and hooked teh step couldnt recover and wiped out..... lol... got to redo the damn thing... haha


----------



## FITSUMO (6 Jul 2005)

that sucks, but if you aced everything you will have no worries, keep your head about ya.  the PTI did not let you start over?

respect

FITSUMO


----------



## prom (6 Jul 2005)

no she said it would not be fair to me to make me start from teh begining......... so she failed me on it bah... oh well no wqorries.... will own it when i go back this time......hehehe..... then hopefully not a yr wait till get in


----------

